# Copper Rose



## Toni (Jan 19, 2011)

It has taken me quite a long time to find a tube that would look good with the Two-Toned Copper Sierra Any feedback greatly appreciated, may look good to me but not to you, would love to hear it. Was not easy to photograph either, white background no good and various other ones I tried, settled for this blue sky looking background. 

Thank you!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow! WoW! ...and WOW!


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooh - very nice!  I love the copper look!  It is too flowery for my personal taste, but a beautiful pen to have on the table for sale!


----------



## Toni (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Both!!


----------



## randywa (Jan 19, 2011)

It is too flowery for me but there is 2 ladies in my life that love it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 19, 2011)

Toni - just about everything you make looks good, including this one.  What would worry me is some of the bad press on copper plating.  Don't think it is as robust as some of the others and in cases where the blanks are more valuable than the components, it would not be my first choice only based on this.  Like I said - it looks marvelous.

Glad you remembered the ghost


----------



## woodsofourlives (Jan 19, 2011)

One Awesome Pen.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful pen Toni.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 19, 2011)

Another Nice One, Way to go.


----------



## omb76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!  Great color combination!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 19, 2011)

Score!!!! Looks great.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 19, 2011)

Toni, I can only tell how nice looking is when i can hold it in my hand, so go on and send it to me and I hold it for you til you come back to the state.:biggrin:


----------



## Pete275 (Jan 19, 2011)

Toni, As usual beautiful pen. Where did you find the copper sierra?

Wayne


----------



## Toni (Jan 19, 2011)

Pete275 said:


> Toni, As usual beautiful pen. Where did you find the copper sierra?
> 
> Wayne



Thanks Pete!! I got the pen from Bear Tooth Woods http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_23


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 19, 2011)

As usual Toni you hit one out of the park. Great job once again.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful pen and great looking picture.


----------



## TomS (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful pen, Toni. I have a copper Elegant Beauty with one of your purple rose tubes, and they look good together.
Tom


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 20, 2011)

That is clean and gorgeous Tonit


----------



## skiprat (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful as always Toni. Although it matches the kit well, I have to agree with Bruce in that your work deserves to be on much better kits.


----------



## Nellieteach (Jan 20, 2011)

Toni,
Another beautiful creation that looks great with the two tone copper components. I have a hard time finding colors that I feel look good with copper - your creation's colors work well with the copper IMHO.

Thank you for sharing your work.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## ashaw (Jan 20, 2011)

Toni
Another beautiful piece of art.


----------



## wizard (Jan 20, 2011)

Toni, That a gorgeous pen....Pen Makers Guild...here we come :wink:. Regards, Doc


----------



## kludge77 (Jan 20, 2011)

That blank is absolutely stunning!! For me the copper is overpowering. It's like staring at the sun. It's pretty, but bad for you!  

 I'd probably go with a chrome kit like the elegant sierra.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 20, 2011)

Toni

I think the copper kit is abit of an understated kit and I agree it just does not look right on that kit. I associate copper with browns or greens and copper itself. I think a red looks good on something with gold trimmings. Your work will make any kit shine though so thanks for showing.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just can't go wrong with these blanks Toni, they ALL look amazing...can't wait to finish mine up.


----------



## Padre (Jan 20, 2011)

That is stunning!!!


----------



## Toni (Jan 20, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Beautiful as always Toni. Although it matches the kit well, I have to agree with Bruce in that your work deserves to be on much better kits.


 Thanks for the feedback. 



kludge77 said:


> That blank is absolutely stunning!! For me the copper is overpowering. It's like staring at the sun. It's pretty, but bad for you!
> 
> I'd probably go with a chrome kit like the elegant sierra.


I did try and match it up with other Sierra kits just did not look as good as the copper might take it apart and put it on another kit and photograph it and see what everyone thinks.



jttheclockman said:


> Toni
> 
> I think the copper kit is abit of an understated kit and I agree it just does not look right on that kit. I associate copper with browns or greens and copper itself. I think a red looks good on something with gold trimmings. Your work will make any kit shine though so thanks for showing.


 Will give it a try 

Thank you everyone for looking and the feedback as always is much appreciated as you know I have only IAP to show my work to:frown:


----------



## Tanner (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a beautiful pen!!


----------



## Dudley Young (Jan 20, 2011)

Super nice lady's pen. BZ


----------



## CaptG (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW, Darth Toni strikes again.  Just beautiful, even if I do need sunglasses to look at it for any length of time, and it is easy to look at.  Very nice job.  Again.


----------



## CHEF (Jan 20, 2011)

:worship:Beautiful pen as we all expect from you Toni , just keep looking for more.
---------------------------Brian-----------------------------------


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Toni,

Very nice as usual.  I like it.

My question on the photography is: how do you make your pen "stay put" resting on the clip?  My guess it has something to do with a small lump of poly clay underneath.

Am I correct?


----------



## knight_muzzleloader (Jan 20, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful as usual Toni    Love the combinations of colours, shapes and kit, I'm sure the girls at my work would love it.


Your work has inspired my to give the PC stuff a try and am pretty happy with the results, but, I'm still having trouble with distortion of the shapes.  I must be over rolling to get the final dia, see here, any hints on final rolling to avoid distortion?

Cheers


----------



## Toni (Jan 21, 2011)

Penl8the said:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> Very nice as usual.  I like it.
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct I have a dot of pc under the clip


----------



## psperan (Jan 21, 2011)

Phenomenal art!!!  Great work.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2011)

Excellent color combination, and I like the background choice as well. 

Since I'm fine tuning my own pen photography currently I'll also add the even lighting and focus are phenomenal.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great work Toni!! what are you using to make your ghost? Great concept


----------



## LeeR (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. I'd be interested to know how well the copper finish holds up. I just bought a copper pen kit on a whim about a week ago. I like the looks, only just a bit concerned that it will hold up, and hope its no worse than the budget gold finishes.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni, I've got to tell you what my grandson said when he was looking over my shoulder and saw your pen, "I can't beleive a girl can make a pen."

He didn't get that attitude from me!
And I love all of your pens I've seen.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just went back and looked at your pen again.  The colors complement each other very well.  Another beautiful, creative pen.  I'm anxiously waiting on delivery of my canes so I can give them a try.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni you constantly out do your self


----------



## danny rohwer (Jan 21, 2011)

nice real nice........


----------



## Toni (Jan 22, 2011)

Sawdust46 said:


> I just went back and looked at your pen again.  The colors complement each other very well.  Another beautiful, creative pen.  I'm anxiously waiting on delivery of my canes so I can give them a try.



They are in transit on there way I cant wait to see what YOU make!!


----------



## marcsitkin (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job. I think the red and the copper work well together. Good job on the photo also.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2011)

I missed this one, there is so many pens posted every day it's hard too keep up with it all,that's a beautiful pen as always Toni, i will have too have a crack at it soon love your work thanks for showing :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Marc and John!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not a big fan of copper.  I like the color but finding something that accents it is like pulling teeth on a badger.  Your's is one of the few that I have seen that works well with the copper.  Great job.


----------

